# Zombietastic



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

That is very cool they have some other cool things to I was looking at thanks for the link!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Great choice! I have one of those, here is an actual pic:

View attachment 10149


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I have him too. He lives in my living room. Still creeps my housekeeper out and he has been there for years. The picture in the catalog/website does not do him justice.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Cool site!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

I saw this advertised in the SkyMall magazine on United airlines. A wholesome company advertising zombies? Sweet!


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2010)

brandywine1974 said:


> I have him too. He lives in my living room. Still creeps my housekeeper out and he has been there for years. The picture in the catalog/website does not do him justice.


You have a housekeeper? I am so jealous....


----------



## HauntedBarn (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the site...very cool stuff..


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

creeepycathy said:


> You have a housekeeper? I am so jealous....


Eeeh, don't be. She only comes once every two weeks to do the heavy cleaning.....not like a live in maid or anything.


----------

